# Need X-15 VROOM  Tricycle Wheels



## vroom (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello folks,

My husband just purchased a vintage Mattel V-15 Vroom tricycle. He is restoring it for our daughter, but finding replacement wheels for it is near impossible. 
Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 18, 2011)

Is your X-15 like one of the ones shown on this site: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/mattel.php

One place to find them obviously would be on ebay. I've seen X-15s come up every so often. Perhaps one will be listed in "parts-only" condition to get the wheels from. Also search weekly by "tricycle wheels", "wagon wheels", "pedal wheels", and even "pedal tractor wheels" because some sellers come across toy wheels and have no idea what they fit on.

You could also try the TricycleFetish site to see if the site owner could help.

Dave


----------

